# 26 eyes in a hurricane!!!!



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't believe it if I wasn't there. I got out about 1030 tonight, and it was nasty. Decided it finally felt like stickbait weather, so I threw on one of my favorites. After that it never really stopped. I landed my first one which was the biggest of the night, a nice 23. In one hour I had 14 and in 2 hours I had 24. I fished another 45 and got 2 more. I think the most I ever caught on a stickbait in one night was 17, so a personal best by far. Smallest I kept was just shy of 18. I had two fish ohio's and 3 just short of the mark. The wind and rain were brutal, but so worth it. I used the same xrap 8 for all the fish, with a pretty quick stop and go, just to keep close to contact with the line. It will no doubt, be a night I will never forget. I kept counting each one, and couldn't believe it!!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolutely AWESOME St. !!!!!!!!! Well done & great job!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Definitely impressed, but far from surprised. Those crazy Saugeyes are something else :B 

Congrats!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Very very nice!!! I only lasted about an hour and a half. 8 till 9:30. Caught 6 and kept 1 deep hooked one. 19 inches. Casting into that north wind was FUN. #12 HJ, glass pink. There had to be a few blasts of wind around 60 mph. Rain at times felt like BBs hitting my face. At least all the leaves are washed up on shore now


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Impressive!!!!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice job buddy, if I wasn't up North I would've been out there too. Glad to hear you got into them like that, definitely a night you wont soon forget!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's incredible! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Nice report,,What a night,something to ponder from the tree stand or down time.Great job..


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I honestly think when they are biting like that, it is hard to mess it up. I think right place right time, don't fall in or throw bolders in the water.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats Slippy! So all I have to do is wait for the next hurricane to hit ohio?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice work sir!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Most impressed with you fishing out in this weather and the fish are super-icing on top. What color x-rap you use?


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

NICE! Gives me even more motivation to head out and chase some eyes today. I'll be happy to catch one 23 incher. Congrats, man.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

CONGRATS buddy great work nothing better and more satisfying then going in crazy weather and blasting them. As you know i also was out and got 18 total 16 on solar flare 2.75 and two on jerkbaits. Sorry i missed your text got home and went to bed was to cozy to get up and check phone. Water temps dropped drastically and the fish were hungry. Awesome job you da man...


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I give you credit for being out there... I'm just not that dedicated. But the results prove it was well worth it! Nice job!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Last night, I told my wife I should launch my boat on alum at 10pm with a cameraman and see if I could a. Survive and b. catch a fish. I'd turn it into a tv show called: Extreme Fishing...Survivorman!

And here you actually did it AND caught fish!!! Well done my friend, well done. If you had a camera on you with a live feed, I along with many others I'm sure would have watched. Definitely would have been better than anything on tv last night!

Nice job. Crazy, but nice job!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Makes me wanna hit the mud puddle.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats that took some mustard to head out into that. i was headed home an thought about driving through the parking lot of the n shore but just headed home. once again great job.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve congrats man! and like troy I was asleep when I got ur text!, I seen it at 3am and couldnt fall back asleep. Way to go! Wish I was there with you!


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

not to be annoying, but where was this at?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bobby and slim, sorry about the late messages. I just couldn't believe it was happening. Each fish I counted then, I looked to see what time it was, and I was like holy crap!!!! Then I needed to tell someone. Two layers of poly pro and a gortex suit made everything pretty comfortable except for my fingers. Slim I was still questioning if it was worth it, and got your text about the 18, and knew I had no choice, but to go. I was using that new power pro slick 8 which I was pretty impressed with, only had one mess, but otherwise worked great.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I'm guessing Indian, or Buckeye


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> Bobby and slim, sorry about the late messages. I just couldn't believe it was happening. Each fish I counted then, I looked to see what time it was, and I was like holy crap!!!! Then I needed to tell someone. Two layers of poly pro and a gortex suit made everything pretty comfortable except for my fingers. Slim I was still questioning if it was worth it, and got your text about the 18, and knew I had no choice, but to go. I was using that new power pro slick 8 which I was pretty impressed with, only had one mess, but otherwise worked great.


No worries on that. Text me when ever you want. LMAO esp after a night like that..... and I think the name of the lake has been refered to as alumhoovergriggsbuckeyeindian resevoir? or something like that. Have to go back in the old posts and look

seriously think they would of been hungrey on any lake last nite just gotta find the right spot,were the 'eyes can take advantage of an easy meal like steve and troy did last nite


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats Steve! 

Nights like that don't come by too often, but I'm with you - when they do, it can be surreal! 

see you on the water soon,
Erik


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!! That is dedication and simply amazing!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone gave me a report last night about some guy scooping up fish blown out of the lake and into the parking lot puddles.

Congratulations on a great night, I'm sure you will remember that for a lifetime.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

What a great night, saugeye fishing used to be like that in the 90's and it was so much fun. I hope you get into them again like that what a rush.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay went out again this evening and am not going to say how many right now but it was double digits. Slippy was texted with total and told him to try and beat it tonight!! lol All i can say is biting so good that you had no time to think about the cold hands and sleet!! Most caught on Big joshy Solar Flare and Lime Red. Last 4 were on rogue clown. Left with fish still biting cause wife called and had to go into work. So slip i will be waiting for text later and i hope you find them again and can top my number!! EE glad to see you on line hope all is well have not heard from you forever fish are biting! I will say this jig bite is hot but you have to be in SLOW MO to get the bites if worked slow you are not SLOW enough let the wind be your friend and make your jig dance on the bottom and be ready!! Ying your jigging style would be tearing them up if you can get out!!! Good fishing Be Safe!!!


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Okay went out again this evening and am not going to say how many right now but it was double digits. Slippy was texted with total and told him to try and beat it tonight!! lol All i can say is biting so good that you had no time to think about the cold hands and sleet!! Most caught on Big joshy Solar Flare and Lime Red. Last 4 were on rogue clown. Left with fish still biting cause wife called and had to go into work. So slip i will be waiting for text later and i hope you find them again and can top my number!! EE glad to see you on line hope all is well have not heard from you forever fish are biting! I will say this jig bite is hot but you have to be in SLOW MO to get the bites if worked slow you are not SLOW enough let the wind be your friend and make your jig dance on the bottom and be ready!! Ying your jigging style would be tearing them up if you can get out!!! Good fishing Be Safe!!!


I'm not about to ask where you were fishing... but can you confirm that you were *not* fishing a river?

I read these posts, got all fired up, and tried to get some eyes today and drove home empty handed. Lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm well it was like a river!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

debard, hit Hoover or Alum!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I told the wife the last two days would have been great out there. She thought I was just crazy.
It's not too late to get in on the hot bite I'm sure.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Hmmm well it was like a river!!!


Were you out there fishing West Central Ave. again?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Met up with killingtime and went at them again. He had been there for a bit and had a few already. I got 3 off the bat, but then things slowed a bit. Ended up 25 between the 2 of us. I got 12 on my stick bait, and he got 13 on his tried and true jig and tail. His biggest was 22 with some shoulders. I had 4 in the 19-20 range and 2 smaller. Tonight the fish overall were smaller than last night with several missing the mark. I figure with 2 nights in a row like this, I should be headed for a nasty skunk or 2. Will post some pics when I go to clean them today
Slim, as much as I would have loved to hit that number, didn't happen last night. I told Ben I would have had 25, but he caught half my fish. Guess it is up to the fish. You were for sure killing them. The wind the night before really helped keep subtle motion in the stickbait.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

the key to using the twisters is soaking them in chicken liver blood. slippy i noticed you had a hunk of liver hanging off the back of that stickbait, i guess you have learned my tricks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Almost went out tuesday night as well. I knew they'd be biting. Congrats on staying dry and catching fish


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

st.slippy
that is good fishing,almost like from the script.

snag


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Slippy i tried another spot with only 2 dinks to show for it but blasted quality bass both greenies and browns. Was just walking shoreline casting 2.75 sunrise swaggin minnow and they were swallowing it. Couple pushing 4 pounds. Bass are on that mean eye are close behind.Total eyes from last night was 31 heres a picture of the 6 i kept put the bigger ones back to fight and grow.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

hit 14 tonight with 2 were short the rest couldve kept.. i kept my first 6.. didnt cull any since i had em laying out on the ground i couldnt get a look with swims or sticks... had to copy ben's jig and tail..and boom fish on... Ben had a good night as well


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

You guys are killin' me! 
Got skunked again today...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> hit 14 tonight with 2 were short the rest couldve kept.. i kept my first 6.. didnt cull any since i had em laying out on the ground i couldnt get a look with swims or sticks... had to copy ben's jig and tail..and boom fish on... Ben had a good night as well


NICE! Crazy how we spend all the money on sticks and swims, and alot of the times a good old twister tail is all they want. Happened to me a few weeks ago. two straight trips were they would only hit a twister


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> NICE! Crazy how we spend all the money on sticks and swims, and alot of the times a good old twister tail is all they want. Happened to me a few weeks ago. two straight trips were they would only hit a twister


i said this exact thing to another guy fishing there last night.. hundreds of dollars and they eat 10 cent baits.....


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

nice seeing you stratos and good jod job on the eyes after i left. i would of liked to stay and culled a few but i had to much stuff to do today and needed my beauty sleep. i think i ended up with 11 in the time i was there with the biggest 19.50 inches. i might make a late nighter tonight but i am not sure yet.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

killingtime said:


> nice seeing you stratos and good jod job on the eyes after i left. i would of liked to stay and culled a few but i had to much stuff to do today and needed my beauty sleep. i think i ended up with 11 in the time i was there with the biggest 19.50 inches. i might make a late nighter tonight but i am not sure yet.


Thanks for the lure tip, as simple as it may have been... I had 4 on consecutive casts in the midst of those 14


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, last year I learned my lesson on the jig and twister. Ben reminded me again and again and again and again, well you get the point. Before I had ever used them, I never got it, then I tried them, and they are still a for sure favorite.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

got 6 more tonight in a hour and a half on jig and twister. all fish 15-17.50 inches. lost about 6 more. i am just enjoying the twister bite until its time for the stickbaits and i just sit and watch people catch them. had tons of short strikes where they just pull the tail down.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm in case you have not tried a vibe you might want to the bite might surprise you!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Hmmm in case you have not tried a vibe you might want to the bite might surprise you!!


yep i am gonna have to try some other techniques sometime its just i dont fish for saugeye alot and dont make time for the other baits beside my jigs and twisters. i like fishing for crappie better than saugeye and this time of year i am trying to deer hunt and duck hunt with some saugeye trips thrown in. i know a guy thats painting his own vibes and doing very well with them. i may have to give him a call.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep i might be there with ya!! lol By the way the monter crappies were very busy tonight i mean some monsters!! Make sometime for your favorite now as well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

ST.Slippy - As my son says man you really wacked them. Awesome job!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks man! Not sure I ran into you guys. Your son is really young, right


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - He just turned 7 - Where I was crappie fishing I counted 7 boats in the same area Eye fishing.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope only saw 3 and a kayak while we were out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip there was a Kayak where I was as well - I am pretty sure we were in the same area but maybe just missed each other - If I pass you this weekend besure to say hi - I will be in a bass tracker red/silver.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Another fun day on the water with shroomhunter. I think we ended with 23 or 24, not sure. Bite was hot in the am, and trailed off after sun got up. That one on the end is 23", but the one next to it is 23 as well. The big one just looks like it ate a small one.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> Another fun day on the water with shroomhunter. I think we ended with 23 or 24, not sure. Bite was hot in the am, and trailed off after sun got up. That one on the end is 23", but the one next to it is 23 as well. The big one just looks like it ate a small one.


Those 23 inchers made the day, you just had to show me up....again


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeff, I seem to remember being on the other side of that table quite a few times fishing with you, so If I get big fish 2 trips in a row, I gotta sulk a little. Sooo, my 23 incher was bigger than your 23 incher, hahahaha.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

They always bit better in the wind.....fact


----------

